# Mac wont connect to my router



## madlyinsane (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi
First let me say sorry if this is in the wrong forum i know my question comes under networking, , but im not sure which networking forum it should be in.

Anyway, today i got a Macbook, running on OS X tiger. It all works fine, but when i try to connect to the internet, it finds my router, and knows it needs a wep key, but when i enter the wep key it says pass word is incorrect, and i know its not. My friend also has a mac book, and he couldn't connect to my router. My computers running on windows can connect fine, as can my Wii.

The router im using is D-link g604t, its security settings are 64 bit wep, and its authentification is set to open.

Also, i've tryed to set my security to none to see if that will work, but when i click apply, it just comes up by my load bar waiting for 192.168.1.1, and then i cant acess anywebsites, and msn cuts off, but it still says that im connected, but nothing works. The same thing happens when i try to update firm ware, and click update gate way, and when i try to add a new mac adress and click accept.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Are you saying that when you configure the D-Link router to no encryption that you still can't connect?


----------



## madlyinsane (Oct 22, 2007)

I've managed to get it to work with out an exncryption, but as soon as i set one it wont connect


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What encryption are you using? If you're using WEP, try ONLY the HEX key option, the passphrase will likely not translate the same on different hardware brands.


----------



## madlyinsane (Oct 22, 2007)

johnwill said:


> What encryption are you using? If you're using WEP, try ONLY the HEX key option, the passphrase will likely not translate the same on different hardware brands.


yeah I've tried that but still no luck  I've got the computer guy coming over tommorow morning so hopeflly it'll get fixed then, thanks for the help.

-madlynsane


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

Can you use WPA on that machine? That's what I'd go for if possible. :smile:


----------

